# twin delivery c-section



## respinoza10 (Jul 27, 2011)

One of our billers coded 59514,22 for a patient on medicaid ins. It was billed twice. Shouldn't this have been be billed once? What is the correct way to code twin delivery, c-section?


----------



## smmilen (Jul 27, 2011)

You'll want to confirm with your state's Medicaid OB policy on cesarean only coding. NC Medicaid instructs for example, to bill 59514 for the first birth and 59514-51 for the second.


----------

